# pes anabeta



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

has anyone tried this? what are your thoughts on this product? is it worth the money?


----------



## bdcc (Aug 15, 2011)

I work for PES so my opinion will be biased. Let's face it- nobody likes it when a rep comes in and tries to sell to them. In the UK far fewer people log the products so UK reviews are very hard to find.

In the interest of being helpful, here is my own beta log prior to joining PES.

http://anabolicminds.com/forum/supplement-reviews-logs/172689-bdccs-pes-anabeta.html

If you have any specific questions please feel free to ask and I will answer as objectively as possible. BarryW is probably the best person to ask as I know he has used it and is not affiliated with PES.


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

wow great review and results mate. it says you dont need any pct is that right? didnt see anything about side effects. if you get good results with no shut down then im up for giving this ago.


----------



## bdcc (Aug 15, 2011)

Definitely no PCT needed. There is evidence that it can also act as a mild testosterone booster but this is not it's main mechanism so we don't advertise it because people would be disappointed if they didn't get a raging libido!

The main 'side effect' for me is also one of the reasons it works so well- the appetite increase can be absolutely fierce. It helped me put on weight and reach my heaviest level whilst losing fat but it was also hard to keep up. In my log I remember eating steak and eggs for breakfast and thinking about what I would eat next within the hour. It was very intense.


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

would you say its ok for somone who has sufferd a stomach ulcer in the past mate?


----------



## bdcc (Aug 15, 2011)

tony10 said:


> would you say its ok for somone who has sufferd a stomach ulcer in the past mate?


I have had a stomach ulcer before and use it with no issues.

In the interest of being 100% honest I would not recommend our supplements to anyone with a diagnosed medical condition without seeking clearance from a GP first. We have to say this for legal reasons but most importantly we wouldn't want any customer to suffer negative side effects that could have been avoided.


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

thanks for that mate. what is the price your selling at? any discount? :rolleye:


----------



## bdcc (Aug 15, 2011)

http://www.predatornutrition.com/search?facets=&search=anabeta&swarchSubmit=Search

If you want a discount you have to phone Predator and sing to Reggie down the phone. If he likes your voice he may throw in a shaker. 

For the price AnaBeta Elite is only £1 more at the moment.


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

thanks bdcc top man.


----------



## bdcc (Aug 15, 2011)

Pleasure. If there is anything else I can do please feel free to ask. 

Ben


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

if i was to recommend any supps to anyone, it would be from the pes range, esp anabeta, and erase, here is an unbiased log i ran for those products a while back

results speak for themselves

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/predator-nutrition/162924-predator-nutrition-body-transformation-pes-competition-anabeta-erase.html


----------



## predatorN (Mar 16, 2009)

These are the product reviews for the Anabeta on our site also, both 5 star ratings.

DescriptionNutritional InformationReviews

Write a review

very impressed- detailed review

cheesy said:

*

*

This is going to be more of a one entry log than a review but bear with me, I will try to keep it short and to the point.

I was using this product to keep my strength up whilst cutting body fat, I would also like to say I am a natural athlete, other supplements I took whilst using this have been in my plan for a long time so I know what I could have expected from them alone, and more importantly what this has added to my training. For curiosity those supplements are the basic fish oil mutivit whey isolate and creatine, I also used EAA's intra workout in the form of purple wraath by controlled labs. My training was a 4 day split and my caloric intake was 2300 on average for the whole cycle so a fairly aggressive cut since my maintenance is around 3000.

my STARTING stats were:

23 December 2011

weight 186 lb

body fat (7 site calliper test) 8.5%

lean body mass 170.19 lb

and for those just interesting in finding the results quick my FINISH stats are:

14 january 2012

bodyweight *184.5 lb

body fat 6.6%

lean body mass* 172.25 lb

total fat loss =3.56 lb

total muscle mass increase 2.06 lb

as you can see both body weight and body fat fall whilst ly lean body mass increased by just over 2lb, in a period that covered xmas and new year's (although I don't drink I do eat a lot on these days).

still I managed to keep an average calorie deficit for the whole 4 weeks I was using anabeta which makes the increase in lean body mass particularly surprising.

I took the recommended *4 caps per day apart from on cheat days where I dosed at 6 to help my body make better use of the extra nutrients.

as I stated previously I used this to keep strength high whilst cutting and it far supposed my expectations the lift that improved most was my squat I started with for 2 working sets been able to do 100kg for 7 reps now as of yesterday my squat is up to 110 kilo for 10 reps across both working sets.

Although bench press is the lift most people care about I wont be publishing it since I had a mild tear in my shoulder about a year ago and I am only recently starting to push hard on pressing movements again, as a result any change could largely be down to muscle memory rather than the product.

Side effects I noticed. (both good ones and bad ones):

-slight increase in appetite, not as much as others have described which since I was on a cut I was happy

-reduction in doms, because of the ability to use more nutrients effectively.

increased pump, suggesting better nutrient partitioning of glycogen (carbs for those who don't know)

-noted an increase in spots, particularly across my back however this could be due to stress since I am in revision mode for exams and studying for 8+ hours per day and working on my dissertation for another few hours.

*

To conclude very good product the stats say it all to increase lean body mass whilst cutting a good amount of fat is something I have never experienced before, although I am a natural athlete I imagine this is the closest thing to a prohormone you can get and without it inhibiting your natural hormone levels is super impressive. Since I was in revision mode for most of the time using this product makes it particularly impressive because I occasionally missed meals and had to double up, I also occasionally comfort ate outside of my cheat days, so for me it was the worst possible time to see results from a product and it excelled.

definitely recommend and I will be trying again in 4-8 weeks' time.

solid results! Basic review.

dmurphy1 said:

This is the first time*I have tried Anabeta so I will give you a basic and honest account of my experience/opinion.

I have combined the Anabeta with Craze (preworkout), Maximuscle protein and Creatine.

In the*3 weeks of taking Anabeta I have noticed a good gain in bulk and the pumps feel alot more solid. Strength has increased throughout the board on (roughly)*average by a good 10%.

I have had to be disiplined during workouts not to over train as I want to keep going and going and going......!* Albeit this may be down to the prework out drink.......

In short I have just ordered more Anabeta and will highly recommend it.


----------



## predatorN (Mar 16, 2009)

This page also has some extensive feedback from users.

http://testosteronemuscle.co.uk/supplements-22/pes-anabeta-review-4646/


----------



## BarryW (Oct 10, 2011)

Did I hear my name mentioned? Haha.

Yep, I highly recommend Anabeta, amazing gains, increased appetite, lots of energy.

I did 4 weeks on Anabeta and Erase Pro followed by 4 weeks on Anabeta by itself. I increased my protein intake as well.

I got very positive comments in the gym on my progress as well, which is a good sihn that the Anabeta was helping me to achieve results.

Go for it Tony


----------



## Coop (Sep 8, 2007)

tony10 said:


> has anyone tried this? what are your thoughts on this product? is it worth the money?


Yes, crap, not worth the money.


----------



## bdcc (Aug 15, 2011)

Coop said:


> Yes, crap, not worth the money.


I am sorry that you did not enjoy AnaBeta. That statement is a little strong for a product which receives sterling feedback by most which use it.

I appreciate that some people do not respond to supplements like others do but saying a product is crap is not very objective.


----------



## Coop (Sep 8, 2007)

bdcc said:


> I am sorry that you did not enjoy AnaBeta. That statement is a little strong for a product which receives sterling feedback by most which use it.
> 
> I appreciate that some people do not respond to supplements like others do but saying a product is crap is not very objective.


well i answered the Op's question of "has anyone tried this? what are your thoughts on this product? is it worth the money? " so, i have tried it, i thought it was crap, and i didn't think it was worth the money. They are my opinions on the product others may have different view, i cannot answer for them. So i answered what was asked, the more feedback he gets the more of an informed choice he can make. The OP hadn't had much feedback other than a rep of the company and a company that sells the product, Personally (and i'm not trying to be rude or disrespectful) i take no notice of anybody that has an involvement with any product


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

I've tried it and it didn't do a thing.


----------



## BarryW (Oct 10, 2011)

Coop said:


> well i answered the Op's question of "has anyone tried this? what are your thoughts on this product? is it worth the money? " so, i have tried it, i thought it was crap, and i didn't think it was worth the money. They are my opinions on the product others may have different view, i cannot answer for them. So i answered what was asked, the more feedback he gets the more of an informed choice he can make. The OP hadn't had much feedback other than a rep of the company and a company that sells the product, Personally (and i'm not trying to be rude or disrespectful) i take no notice of anybody that has an involvement with any product


I replied and I am not connected with either Predator or PES. It worked fantastic for me.

How about justifying why it was crap mate? What dose did u take? How long were you on it for? Did u increase your protein intake whilst on it?


----------



## Coop (Sep 8, 2007)

BarryW said:


> I replied and I am not connected with either Predator or PES. It worked fantastic for me.
> 
> How about justifying why it was crap mate? What dose did u take? How long were you on it for? Did u increase your protein intake whilst on it?


Yes you did reply aswell as another poster that isn't connected with pes. i bought 2 tubs ( i've still got a tub left that has only had 4 tabs out of it, The OP can have them cheap if he wants to try anabeta) Did nothing for me, can't remember what dosage i had, whatever it said on the tub i suppose.


----------



## BarryW (Oct 10, 2011)

Coop said:


> Yes you did reply aswell as another poster that isn't connected with pes. i bought 2 tubs ( i've still got a tub left that has only had 4 tabs out of it, The OP can have them cheap if he wants to try anabeta) Did nothing for me, can't remember what dosage i had, whatever it said on the tub i suppose.


Ok mate.


----------

